# Regent's Canal towpath - time to ban cyclists?



## dellzeqq (26 Jun 2012)

Or, at the very least, put in bumps to limit their speed.

Ten years ago I worked in an office overlooking the Regents Canal from Orsman Road, just west of the Kingsland Road. The towpath was pretty much unused - I'd ride down to the Mile End Road on my hybrid and pass a couple of pedestrians, and maybe one other cyclist.

British Waterways were dead keen to see the towpath used, and they enthusiastically supported planning applications for flats on both sides. They let small premises adjoining the towpath. Nowadays you can get breakfast at some fashionable countercultural type counter, or watch the world go by from one of a thousand balconies. There are more access points, both stepped and ramped. Walkers and cyclists make their way along the towpath in numbers that would have been unthinkable a few years back.

And....it's not nice. Cyclists behave as if they own the towpath, whizzing along at twelve miles an hour or more, forcing walkers to press themselves against the wall. Bells are rung when an 'excuse me' would be preferable. It's competitive commuting with the added risk of a dunking. To give you some idea - I passed sixty cyclists coming the other way on the two and a half mile stretch between Colebrooke Row and Victoria Park. The behaviour of a significant majority was mortifying.

There are a couple of speed bumps, and they do slow the cyclists down, and it might be that installing more would get the message to the fast boys and girls that this is a place they share, but, if, as I expect, the pedestrians keep on coming, it's not going to be long before the BWB is forced to call time on cycling along the towpath.


----------



## CopperCyclist (26 Jun 2012)

Speed bumps slow cyclist down? Really? I find they can be ignored regardless of which bike I'm on - however the ones I go over are the usual 'sleeping policeman' type designed for cars, perhaps cycle specific ones are heftier


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Jun 2012)

they are really bumpy - about nine inches across, but with a lift of about three inches. I'm going back tomorrow and I'll take a picture


----------



## marshmella (26 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> they are really bumpy - about nine inches across, but with a lift of about three inches. I'm going back tomorrow and I'll take a picture


Be careful that you don't get mown down whilst taking it.


----------



## dawesome (26 Jun 2012)

I gave up using the canal in about 2004 because the speedy cyclists pissed me off, use the roads if you want to hurtle along.


----------



## martint235 (26 Jun 2012)

dawesome said:


> I gave up using the canal in about 2004 because the speedy cyclists pissed me off, use the roads if you want to hurtle along.


This is what I do. I think towpaths and shared footpaths are a great idea for those cyclists that aren't in a rush and are willing to *share* the space. If you want to go quickly on a bike, then I personally feel you should be on the road which is where you will usually find me.


----------



## subaqua (26 Jun 2012)

the ride from my favourite canal place Bow Locks down to Limehouse is becoming increasingly fraught. i use it if i want a slow tootle . if i want a city stage of the TDF type ride i will use the normal roads. the same is also happening on the hackney wick bit of the lea navigation adjacent to the olympic park . its a pity as they are nice routes and the idiots are going to spoil it for us sensible lot


----------



## Davidc (26 Jun 2012)

The Dutch do a line in very effetive speed bumps designed to slow bikes down. Plenty on the coast route and you can't ignore them!


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Jun 2012)

Davidc said:


> The Dutch do a line in very effetive speed bumps designed to slow bikes down. Plenty on the coast route and you can't ignore them!


do these bumps allow wheelchairs to pass freely? The ones on the Regents towpath don't, and the BWB insists that ramps to the towpath are designed to take wheelchairs


----------



## slowmotion (27 Jun 2012)

The Dutch ones I came across were like concrete pyramids about 30 mm tall on a 100 mm staggered grid. No way can you cross those at any speed. Wheelchair unfriendly too.


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Jun 2012)

these are they. Definitely not good for wheelchairs


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Jun 2012)

been shite for years. I won't ride it.


----------



## wiggydiggy (27 Jun 2012)

It infuriates me when I see poor cycling on towpaths, canal side cycing is one of the most relaxed things you can do and if you are lucky enough to to have more than one in your area (and can make a ring of them) then its a great day out.

If it is being abused in such a way then yes perhaps it is time to ban us from the towpath, not all towpaths are open to cyclists anyway. But, if that step is taken then as a safety question then do suitable facilities exist 'off towpath' for those not keen on road cycling?


----------



## Richard Mann (27 Jun 2012)

I used to ride it regularly back in '92, and it was often spookily quiet.

I'd ban the ringing of bells, put up 5mph signs (on a do-this-when-someone's-looking basis) and tell people to *say* "excuse me".

Mind, the alternative road routes aren't exactly much cop.


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Jun 2012)

there is a route parallel, worked out by LOCOG with the LCC. It's not at all bad, although a diversion further north through De Beauvoir Square is really nice.

The greatest shame is that this is a great place to take your time. There's a lot to see, including some splendid planting and, this week, three cygnets keeping company with their mother.


----------



## wiggydiggy (27 Jun 2012)

I'd be tempted to then keep using it if I did already, but just ride slower - I swapped my commute or any quick journey into town onto the roads a while back but I still use the towpath when I just want to pootle into town or for sighteseeing.

Not sure about 5mph / banning bells BTW I average around 12 on the towpath (any faster and its too rattly) but will happily slow down to a stop if I need to to. The bell is invaluable as its recongnisable by most as whats coming with my patented 'Ding Ding Wave' going down well as does thanking dog owners that properly control their animals.

Education of the cyclists and a hope that people want to use the space together carefully is the only way forward really. Towpath cycling and the use of such space needs a whole different approach to what you use elsewhere and the more people recognise that the better!


----------



## User169 (27 Jun 2012)

dawesome said:


> I gave up using the canal in about 2004 because the speedy cyclists pissed me off, use the roads if you want to hurtle along.


 
Me too. After a dunking (me and bike), gave it up as a bad job.


----------



## dawesome (27 Jun 2012)

Where the Lea joins the Regent I used to see dirty great carp flop over in the water, offering a glimpse of fish-belly white. Used to give me the creeps!


----------



## srw (27 Jun 2012)

Isn't the answer to fast cycling on towpaths _more_ bikes - and lots and lots of pedestrians? On the grounds that congestion will mean that traffic will eventually settle at a speed that everyone is comfortable with.

(OK - I don't know the route in question, not being a Londoner, but if it works on the M25...)


----------



## Davidc (27 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> do these bumps allow wheelchairs to pass freely? The ones on the Regents towpath don't, and the BWB insists that ramps to the towpath are designed to take wheelchairs


Anyone trying to use a wheelchair on that route would need to be suicidal, it would be like using one on the M1 but without a hard shoulder. When I've been there it's been solid with bikes in both directions.

For the Regent's Canal all we need is someone to put up a big prize for a design of a cycle speed limiter which doesn't affect wheelchairs. Someone would come up with one.


----------



## wiggydiggy (28 Jun 2012)

I was reading up on the regents last night and it falls under British Waterways 'Drop the pace, Share the space' campaign. It emphasisesthat pedestrians have priority (more than once) and encourages all groups of users to be courteous toeach other, I dont know what that means on the path though - is it advertised anywhere or is it just a website?

http://www.waterscape.com/features-and-articles/features/share-the-space-drop-your-pace

Ps It mentions a figure of 500+ cyclists per hour at peak times, wow!


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Jun 2012)

wiggydiggy said:


> I was reading up on the regents last night and it falls under British Waterways 'Drop the pace, Share the space' campaign. It emphasisesthat pedestrians have priority (more than once) and encourages all groups of users to be courteous toeach other, I dont know what that means on the path though - is it advertised anywhere or is it just a website?
> 
> http://www.waterscape.com/features-and-articles/features/share-the-space-drop-your-pace
> 
> Ps It mentions a figure of 500+ cyclists per hour at peak times, wow!


I've seen a couple of small (A3) signs that you have to look for.

500 cyclists an hour is not that great - the number using the Kingsland Road is probably a lot more, and I'd have thought the number going through the Angel is a great deal more. Those are north/south routes, and for people going to Islington, Holborn and the West End from Hackney the Regents Canal is a cut-through that avoids the horror that is the Old Street roundabout to the south and the rather random street pattern around De Beauvoir and Essex Road to the north. Having said that......there are alternatives, and people using them would not be disadvantaged.


----------



## wiggydiggy (28 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I've seen a couple of small (A3) signs that you have to look for.
> 
> 500 cyclists an hour is not that great - <SNIP>....there are alternatives, and people using them would not be disadvantaged.


 
Hehe to a northern yokel like myself 500/hour is a lot Then again I am always surprised by how many cyclists I see commuting when I am not but I suppose you dont notice the one's in front and behind when you are going the same way.

I think if there was more of an effort then on BW's part to advertise the campaign people may be more considerate? I'd bet most people using the canal probably don't even realise the campaign exists?


----------



## albion (28 Jun 2012)

A and maybe hoarse panting cyclist shouting 'excuse me' or a slightly effeminate bell from a greater distance.
Which do you prefer?

Many commuters are very dysfunctional, be it in car or on a bicycle.


----------



## wiggydiggy (28 Jun 2012)

albion said:


> A and maybe hoarse panting cyclist shouting 'excuse me' or a slightly effeminate bell from a greater distance.
> Which do you prefer?
> 
> Many commuters are very dysfunctional, be it in car or on a bicycle.


 
Ding Ding always. I only ever resort to shouting something if they look like they havent heard me

There should be some onus on the pedestrians as well mind, walking several accross or not doing a quick shoulder check especially on busy sections like this is just rude IMO


----------



## Gooner Mad Dog (28 Jun 2012)

Have thought about using that route peeling off by the canal near the pub at Colebrook Rd head right along to Victoria park then up towards Lea Bridge rd, it would be slower scenic route to me rather than cut through, might try it tonight, presume I can get from towpath through Victoria park head NE to Lea Bridge Rd area, looks as if you can on giggle maps!


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Jun 2012)

albion said:


> A and maybe hoarse panting cyclist shouting 'excuse me' or a slightly effeminate bell from a greater distance.
> Which do you prefer?
> 
> Many commuters are very dysfunctional, be it in car or on a bicycle.


I'd prefer a polite, normal voice from a person riding at sub-panting speed. That's a personal thing, though.

As for dysfunctional - well, yes, you're right. None of us are perfect. And almost all of us aim to get our commute over as soon as we can. It's just that this particular canal towpath isn't suited to that.

Here's the latest from the BWB site
The increase in towpath users has been accompanied by an increase in verbal and written complaints to British Waterways reporting incidents of actual and near conflict between pedestrians and cyclists and more general observations about the number and speed of cyclists.
To improve the safety for towpath users in Central London, *British Waterways London has been working in partnership with Transport for London to make the towpath safer and more accessible* to the thousands of people who use them every day for walking, cycling, jogging and boating.
Following advice from independent experts and liaison with local user groups, *a series of physical towpath safety improvements between Old Ford Lock and Camden Town* were completed at the end of April and a new *Code of Conduct* for all towpath users is currently being promoted.
The improvements include:

a trial of chicanes at City Road Lock in Islington and between Wharf Road and Packington Square in Hackney;
rumble strips and the words give way written at some bridges with poor sightlines;
rumble strips and the word slow written on the towpath at some blind corners and slopes;
towpath refurbishment at a number of locations;
new Code of Conduct signs displayed at entrances to the towpath;
improved directional signs at some access points;
new shared use path signs along the towpath.
British Waterways continues to work with a number of partners, including Transport for London and local authorities, to *improve London’s towpaths for the benefit of all users*.


----------



## CotterPin (28 Jun 2012)

If any of you want to discuss this subject in more detail, feel free to come along to any Islington Cyclists Action Group meeting (2nd Wednesday of the month, Islington Town Hall) where this topic is debated ad nauseum, sometimes to the detriment of issues that truly matter to cyclists


----------



## wiggydiggy (28 Jun 2012)

CotterPin said:


> If any of you want to discuss this subject in more detail, feel free to come along to any Islington Cyclists Action Group meeting (2nd Wednesday of the month, Islington Town Hall) where this topic is debated ad nauseum, sometimes to the detriment of issues that truly matter to cyclists


 
Not my neck of the woods but you've not sold it well lol! I just like talking about towpath cycling in general


----------



## Richard Mann (28 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> there is a route parallel, worked out by LOCOG with the LCC. It's not at all bad, although a diversion further north through De Beauvoir Square is really nice.


 
I was more referring to Bow & Aldgate. Looks like the Olympics has put paid to my old route, and there's a distinct lack of routes across the Lea. The main virtue of the canal used to be ease-of-navigation as much as anything; perhaps with alternative routes signed through Hackney and Islington it isn't necessary any more.


----------



## dawesome (2 Jul 2012)

http://www.hackneygazette.co.uk/news/plans_for_new_hoxton_cycle_route_in_the_pipeline_1_1428316



> Islington and Hackney Councils are cooperating over an alternative cycle route in Hoxton to relieve pressure on the Regent’s Canal towpath.​


----------



## Electric_Andy (23 Jul 2012)

Richard Mann said:


> I used to ride it regularly back in '92, and it was often spookily quiet.
> 
> I'd ban the ringing of bells, put up 5mph signs (on a do-this-when-someone's-looking basis) and tell people to *say* "excuse me".
> 
> Mind, the alternative road routes aren't exactly much cop.


 I agree that 12mph is plenty fast enough for a busy shared route, however I also see no problem with bells. I rarely say excuse me unless it is very quiet and I know that the person in front can hear me. otherwise, I use the bell and then say thank you afterwards. I struggle to say excuse me in a tone that is not condescending!


----------



## wiggydiggy (24 Jul 2012)

Just cycled all/parts of three canals over the weekend - Rochdale/Ribble Link and Lancaster - I'll stick pics/report up elsewhere but it was a pleasure to give a little ding dig and be waved/thanked back.

I never say excuse me for those that the bell doesnt work on - people often wonder whats going on. Instead I say 'Bicycle!' in a little sing songy voice and people get the gist of whats coming.


----------

